# Angiography - cariology coding



## NESmith (Mar 8, 2011)

Please help. I am really new in cariology coding and I hope this does not sound like a dumb question, but could someone tell me what the correct cpt code would be for a iliac artery & peripheral artery angiography? Thanks as always for everyones help


----------



## dpeoples (Mar 8, 2011)

NESmith said:


> Please help. I am really new in cariology coding and I hope this does not sound like a dumb question, but could someone tell me what the correct cpt code would be for a iliac artery & peripheral artery angiography? Thanks as always for everyones help



It really depends on the actual report (can you provide?) but at minium I would suggest these: 36140 and 75710.

HTH


----------

